# Best IVF clinic in UK for over 40 using PGS



## 42andcounting (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi there 

This is my first post and I am hoping someone can help me. I have read posts on here and mumsnet for many years and found them a huge source of comfort and support. 

I am 42 (about to turn 43 in October) and have been struggling to keep a pregnancy. I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks (blighted ovum) last year (at 41) and last month sadly had another miscarriage at 16 weeks, which was just truly awful. Both naturally conceived. 

We are determined not to give up and are now looking at IVF. Does anyone recommend any IVF clinics which have helped them have a child after 42 using their own eggs? I know I may have to resort to egg donor, but I am desperate to try with my own eggs first. I am pretty convinced my eggs are probably poor quality and have read some good things about PGS. Has anyone successfully used PGS at age 42 to go on to have a healthy child? I have read mixed reviews about ARGC (but you can't argue with their success rates although there looks like it may not be as successful for older mums - please reach out if you have used ARGC and over 42) and CREATE and CARE also look like good options, especially for PGS. 

Any help would be so gratefully appreciated. I am trying to be strong and just know that I am meant to be a mum. 

xx


----------



## KoolKat (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi. Sorry to hear of your miscarriages. I can just pass on the discussion I had with Lister re pgs in general. Have you tested your fsh, amh, natural follicle count? They want you to produce a reasonable amount of eggs and have a reasonable amount of embryos to test as you pay for a batch to be tested and some can be lost at this stage or come back inconclusive. It maybe worth getting some of these basic tests done first so you have an idea of what your response is likely to be and whether pgs is a possibility. I think they will tell you more than age alone. I was enquiring about pgs after a miscarriage but in the end had a successful natural pregnancy with immune support. It may be worth testing for the blood clotting disorder also.


----------



## 42andcounting (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for replying so quickly Koolkat and for the advice. Congrats on your success!  

I haven't had any tests yet, so will get on and get those done through my GP as noticed many of the clinics require you to have these done either before or at first consultation. I have also been considering Lister (they seem to have good reviews), and it looks like a good first starting point will be an initial consultation to see what's what. Fingers crossed and lots of prayers.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi I'm so sorry about your miscarriages, I know how awful they are   I've had my IVF & FET with Care so far and been very happy with them. If we stay in the UK for our next IVF we will stay with them and definitely will have PGS, I don't think it's worth bothering otherwise at this age if you have a history of miscarriages. I know some women are lucky but for me I've had enough trauma and not risking it. 

I think it's about £2,500 extra and there's the risk of being told there are no normal/ok embryos. But at least they won't be replacing a faulty one that would only bring more grief. For some it means having to do more cycles/embryo banking to collect sufficient eggs or until they find a good one. I'm having a lot of tests done currently including immunes and also think Koolkat makes an important point about tests. 

I've just realised I haven't answered your question   but maybe you could ask clinics for their stats re outcomes & success rates? I don't honestly know which is best for pgs, I would think it varies a lot as so many different factors but you would want an experienced clinic & embryologist.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## 42andcounting (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Merlin13  

Thanks for letting me know how you got on with CARE. Sounds like you have been well looked after. I couldn't agree more - I can't bear the thought of another miscarriage but I also know how lucky I am just to have had 2. But, like you, I've had enough trauma and if I can do anything to achieve a more positive outcome, I will. 

Thanks for letting me know the cost. I'm booking in to see the doc today re tests. 

Good luck to you too - sending lots of positive baby dust your way   

xx


----------

